# Africaraw.com: 2019 trip photos by old ageadventurers now posting



## oldageadventurer (Sep 23, 2019)

My wife & I are editing & posting our photographs of our 2019 3 month feb-apr trip to Etosha & Kgalagadi national parks in South Africa. The Kgalagadi was very dry but we had some interersting leopard photos. Etosha was full of waterhole encounters: Lion families, rhino families and elephants + calves +++ etc etc. These published photos are abot 1/3 of the expected total.

Many of the best one's are by my wife. I seem to be just the driver these days. My wife sits in the back passenger seats & gets the action before I can stop, position & shoot with my window mount. She prefers the bean bag & for instant encounters there are definite adventages. Thus more & more I prefer to just sit at promising water holes with lenses mounted on the gimbal until the animals come to me rather than drive & search the deserted roads.

The photographs are in these folders: www.africaraw.com/WildlifePhotography/2019-Photographic-Safari
Double click to open each folder & enlarge thumb nails to screen size photos


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2019)

Beautiful pictures.




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi oldageadventurer. 
So many excellent shots, but a couple really stood out, the cheetah looking back over it’s shoulder, the lioness carrying her cub and ‘your move’ stood out! In particular the lion in your move looks kinda smug! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

